# Euskera: dirección de obra



## Able980

Hola, 

¿alguien me puede decir como se dice en euskera "dirección de obra", refereido a una obra civil/ambiental?

Gracias!


----------



## Agró

Podría ser "lan zuzendaritza", con reservas, porque no lo he vista nunca así, es suposición mía. Mejor espera a un hablante nativo.


----------



## pickypuck

Obraren zuzendaritza.

Así es como aparece en el Boletín Oficial de País Vasco. La ventaja del boletín es que aparece el mismo texto en euskera y castellano, así que puedes poder una frase y te aparece la traducción en la misma página.

Agur!


----------



## Able980

Muchas gracias! eskerrik asko!


----------



## ezinsinistu

Yo diría "lan zuzendaritza" o "lanen zuzendaritza", me parece mejor que "obraren zuzendaritza".
Si pones la frase completa tal vez pueda ajustarlo más (si es que es una frase y no un listado, por ejemplo).


----------



## yujuju

La verdad que "obraren zuzendaritza" por muy oficial que sea, suena bastante mal, y duele un poquillo al oído. Yo optaría por "lan zuzendaritza" también. De hecho cuando hay obras en la ciudad, ¿no es la palabra que usan? Queda más apropiado a mi parecer.


----------



## pickypuck

Kaixo!

Lanen zuzendaritza también aparece en el BOPV y seguro que lan zuzendaritza, aunque esta última no la he visto. Así que Able980 haz caso a lo que te dicen los expertos  Si se trata de una obra literaria, ya tienes unas cuantas posibilidades para no repetirte, aunque no creo que lo sea 

Agur!


----------

